# MES 30 Too Hot?



## mattnc (May 20, 2014)

Hello all,

Has anyone else run into problems with their MES 30 running too hot?  I know per the instructions that a +/- 1-10° is normal, but I had my MES 30 set at 275° and it was reading around 300°.  Cut it back to 225° and it was running around 245°.

I have it going with the AMNPS (lit on both ends) - would this generate enough heat to do this?  If so, going forward should I take this into account?  (I will not be lighting both ends on a normal basis, just this time for some extra smoke flavor).

First time smoking in the MES 30, so I don't know if this is the norm.

Thank you all!


----------



## smoking b (May 20, 2014)

Yup my MES is the same way - it always runs 20 - 30* hotter than I set it. Just track your smoker temp with a different therm than the stock MES one & you'll be fine


----------



## mattnc (May 20, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Yup my MES is the same way - it always runs 20 - 30* hotter than I set it. Just track your smoker temp with a different therm than the stock MES one & you'll be fine


Thanks Smoking B - any suggestions on something aside from the stock MES one?


----------



## smoking b (May 20, 2014)

I use a Maverick ET-732 & if anything happened to it I would replace it in a heartbeat. I got mine from here...

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732

It has a great range & you can track your smoker & meat temps both on the same unit


----------



## mattnc (May 20, 2014)

Thank you!  I was looking at the Maverick ET-733, and almost bought it, but I saw an advertisement for the iGrill2 so I pre-ordered that to see how that will be.  I like the idea of being able to run it through my phone.

I still might get the Maverick ET-733 thought as well.


----------



## smoking b (May 20, 2014)

MattNC said:


> Thank you!  I was looking at the Maverick ET-733, and almost bought it, but I saw an advertisement for the iGrill2 so I pre-ordered that to see how that will be.  I like the idea of being able to run it through my phone.
> 
> I still might get the Maverick ET-733 thought as well.


Yup the iGrills are cool but I have no cell service at my house so that method isn't an option for me... I also did the mailbox mod to my MES & have never looked back  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Enjoy your smoker man - I've made a lot of good food in mine


----------



## mattnc (May 20, 2014)

Thank you Smoking B!  I have been looking into the mailbox mod, and thinking about it.  Might be something I do in the future.


----------



## smoking b (May 20, 2014)

MattNC said:


> Thank you Smoking B!  I have been looking into the mailbox mod, and thinking about it.  Might be something I do in the future.


You're quite welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Yeah I love the mailbox mod - no need to open the smoker to add pellets on a long smoke, no need to worry about anything dripping on your pellets during a smoke & absolutely no temperature increase when cold smoking - it's a win, win, win in my situation...


----------



## mattnc (May 20, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> You're quite welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely going to look into it.  If you have a chance (no rush or anything) and have some pics I'd love to see your mod


----------



## smoking b (May 20, 2014)

MattNC said:


> Definitely going to look into it.  If you have a chance (no rush or anything) and have some pics I'd love to see your mod


 No problem man - I'm in my shop right now but I will get you some when I go up to my house


----------



## mattnc (May 20, 2014)

Thank ya man!


----------



## kcguy (May 20, 2014)

I noted the same thing ... did some poking around and there's a definite difference in the temp up top where the meat is on the first rack, in the back up top where the MES sensor is, and other places.  I may do some messing around and move the setpoint thermometer to a more accurate (for what I'm doing) place.


----------



## mattnc (May 20, 2014)

KCGuy said:


> I noted the same thing ... did some poking around and there's a definite difference in the temp up top where the meat is on the first rack, in the back up top where the MES sensor is, and other places.  I may do some messing around and move the setpoint thermometer to a more accurate (for what I'm doing) place.


Thank you KCGuy! 

I am thinking about moving the probe to the bottom of the smoker and placing it there as a second way to measure the heat of the box, and maybe just average the two out.  I'll get a separate probe thermometer to use for whatever I am smoking. 

Also going to take Smoking B's advice and do the mailbox mod - this will make sure that there is little-to-no heat coming from the AMNPS which may be adding to the heat of the box.


----------



## smoking b (May 20, 2014)

MattNC said:


> Thank you KCGuy!
> 
> I am thinking about moving the probe to the bottom of the smoker and placing it there as a second way to measure the heat of the box, and maybe just average the two out.  I'll get a separate probe thermometer to use for whatever I am smoking.
> 
> Also going to take Smoking B's advice and do the mailbox mod - this will make sure that there is little-to-no heat coming from the AMNPS which may be adding to the heat of the box.


You'll love the convenience of it. The only time I ever worry about the AMNPS adding heat though is when cold smoking - with the mailbox mod you will get zero heat added


----------



## markyque (May 20, 2014)

As I mentioned in a different thread, I got tired of the temp discrepancies of my MES30 and now it has 1 setting...275.  I adjust my cooking times to that setting and I get a consistent product.


----------



## smoking b (May 20, 2014)

MarkyQue said:


> As I mentioned in a different thread, I got tired of the temp discrepancies of my MES30 and now it has 1 setting...275. I adjust my cooking times to that setting and I get a consistent product.


I set my MES according to my Maverick therm & have no trouble getting a consistent product. If I just set mine at 275 & let it go I would be cooking at 300+ There is absolutely no way I'm gonna do everything I smoke at that temp... That may work for you but I need lower temps for a lot of what I do


----------



## markyque (May 20, 2014)

But remember...I'm lazy!


----------



## sctdg35 (May 20, 2014)

Well I think I've had it with my MES Gen 2 and it's crappy temperature control. Set it today for 275 and it ran at 330 .This thing has gotten to be totally useless for cooking and being able to get control of temperature . I have much better control using my Kamado charcoal burner . What amazes me is that I have installed a replacement control assembly which Masterbuilt has sent me at no charge,it made no difference.I also made sure that MES probe on back wall was cleaned using simple green to make sure there no gunk built up on it . Today I called them and told them about the temperature control problem and now they are going to send me a body kit. When I get this body kit I am to swap the door with controller from old unit and install it on new. Maybe someone can correct me if I'm wrong but how is that going to cure a high temperature problem when all the temperature control is in the controller on the door and that is coming from the old defective unit. The issue is not hot spots within the cooker because I took the probe from my Maverick et-732 and moved it all over the inside of the smoker and got the same high readings . How does a company like Masterbuilt stay in business selling junk like this MES and continually sending out parts at no charge to fix what can't be fixed?? It has come down to I am going to use the MES for cold smoking and forget cooking in it .This past winter I did get it to run close to set temperature when it was VERY cold out,otherwise it really is useless .Yes there is a fix which would be buying a PID and wiring it in but I almost feel like that is throwing good money after bad.


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 20, 2014)

sctdg35 said:


> Well I think I've had it with my MES Gen 2 and it's crappy temperature control. Set it today for 275 and it ran at 330 .This thing has gotten to be totally useless for cooking and being able to get control of temperature . I have much better control using my Kamado charcoal burner . What amazes me is that I have installed a replacement control assembly which Masterbuilt has sent me at no charge,it made no difference.I also made sure that MES probe on back wall was cleaned using simple green to make sure there no gunk built up on it . Today I called them and told them about the temperature control problem and now they are going to send me a body kit. When I get this body kit I am to swap the door with controller from old unit and install it on new. Maybe someone can correct me if I'm wrong but how is that going to cure a high temperature problem when all the temperature control is in the controller on the door and that is coming from the old defective unit. The issue is not hot spots within the cooker because I took the probe from my Maverick et-732 and moved it all over the inside of the smoker and got the same high readings . How does a company like Masterbuilt stay in business selling junk like this MES and continually sending out parts at no charge to fix what can't be fixed?? It has come down to I am going to use the MES for cold smoking and forget cooking in it .This past winter I did get it to run close to set temperature when it was VERY cold out,otherwise it really is useless .Yes there is a fix which would be buying a PID and wiring it in but I almost feel like that is throwing good money after bad.


Does it consistently run at 330 when you set it on 275?  I.e. 55 degrees higher ?


----------



## sctdg35 (May 21, 2014)

Basically yes .Anywhere from 313 to 330 is what it will do. I used to say ,well if I want 225 I will set it around 195 or so . Now there is no telling where it will be .I did not buy an electric smoker to have temps that are all over the board .I could have stayed with my offset and had a much better flavor in my food .Fortunately I came across a Chargriller Acorn Kamado cooker .Best investment in cooking I ever made .Bought it off floor at BJ's for $235.00 assembled and love it .My girlfriend thought I was nuts in doing that because the MES was bought only 5 months before . Now she looks forward to food from the Kamado .There was just something missing in the taste of food coming from an electric smoker .No comparison in what comes from the Acorn .Also I don't worry about things like not enough smoke or that AMNPS thing going out in the middle of a cook .  I started out with an offset and bought the MES to get better temp control ,big mistake. Even bought the Masterbuilt cold smoker Attachment ,which did work very well. Wish the thing that it hooked up to worked as good. Again I will probably use the MES strictly for cold smoking which it does alright .


----------



## mattnc (May 21, 2014)

Saw the same with mine.  But it was my first time using it, I will keep an eye on it. I'll adjust the temp to what I want if the MES is going to run hot.  
Wondering if the mailbox mod (no heat from the AMNPS will fix part if problem (I doubt it is giving off 20-30* of heat, but it might get the MES closer to what it should be


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 21, 2014)

sctdg35 said:


> Basically yes .Anywhere from 313 to 330 is what it will do. I used to say ,well if I want 225 I will set it around 195 or so . Now there is no telling where it will be .I did not buy an electric smoker to have temps that are all over the board .I could have stayed with my offset and had a much better flavor in my food .Fortunately I came across a Chargriller Acorn Kamado cooker .Best investment in cooking I ever made .Bought it off floor at BJ's for $235.00 assembled and love it .My girlfriend thought I was nuts in doing that because the MES was bought only 5 months before . Now she looks forward to food from the Kamado .There was just something missing in the taste of food coming from an electric smoker .No comparison in what comes from the Acorn .Also I don't worry about things like not enough smoke or that AMNPS thing going out in the middle of a cook .  I started out with an offset and bought the MES to get better temp control ,big mistake. Even bought the Masterbuilt cold smoker Attachment ,which did work very well. Wish the thing that it hooked up to worked as good. Again I will probably use the MES strictly for cold smoking which it does alright .





MattNC said:


> Saw the same with mine. But it was my first time using it, I will keep an eye on it. I'll adjust the temp to what I want if the MES is going to run hot.
> Wondering if the mailbox mod (no heat from the AMNPS will fix part if problem (I doubt it is giving off 20-30* of heat, but it might get the MES closer to what it should be


From what I've read here on the forums, most MES's are pretty consistent with their temp ***, it's just that they aren't accurate.   I.e. it might be off 40 degrees, so when it says 220, it's actually 260, and when it says 260, it's actually at 300.

A note about the asterisks above.   The MES is an electric smoker that is thermostatically controlled.  By definition, there will be some temp swings just like there is with a home furnace/air conditioner.    Say that your MES was actually dead on accurate.   If you set it for 300, it will supply heat until the probe reads 300  and then the heating element will shut off.   Chamber temps will drop for a bit and when the thermostat registers a drop of X many degrees, the element will kick on again and bring the unit back up to temp.     This being the case, you will have some variation in your chamber temps, but if working properly, it's nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## mattnc (May 22, 2014)

Gotcha!   I am not overly worried about it. Was just curious if it was a common issue or not


----------



## brianlamb41 (May 22, 2014)

I have the Gen I MES 30, and did my first smoke today.  Checked temps throughout the seasoning and a 5 hour rib recipe.  Temps were accurate to within 10 degrees throughout.

I plan on getting the cold smoke kit, but pleased with the performance thus far.


----------

